

100,000 - mazsa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoyCRlqiHHg

======
ColinWright
Hungarian - loosely transalted:

    
    
        Over 100 thousand people go over the
        Elizabeth Bridge in protest against
        the internet tax.

